# vw/audi meet in woodburn,OR sept. 29th



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/about/Autoblitzkrieg/
i'm planning to show up with my 20vt 4kq, and hopefully a friends 80' 4ks 2dr (and who knows, maybe my 83' URQ if i can get someone to trailer it up for me)
hope to get some more type85 audi's to represent!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: vw/audi meet in woodburn,OR sept. 29th (derracuda)*

crap-a-zola...I'm now on the East Coast...otherwise, I'd be there.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: vw/audi meet in woodburn,OR sept. 29th (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_http://www.bahnbrenner.com/about/Autoblitzkrieg/
i'm planning to show up with my 20vt 4kq, 



Didn't I meet you at some VW GTG in Washington las spring??? Your 4K20vt is red, right???
Did you own a 100 ls at one time???


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: vw/audi meet in woodburn,OR sept. 29th (Sepp)*

i'm afraid we haven't met. i haven't made it to any VW/Audi shows yet with anything i have. all the schedules keep getting screwed up








here's my 4ktq.... clearly not red as you can see
























i have a project thread on motorgeek, but the site is down at the moment and i can't post a link.


_Modified by derracuda at 10:12 AM 9/24/2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: vw/audi meet in woodburn,OR sept. 29th (derracuda)*

holy carp that's a nice car.
Great work!!!
I'll check out the car at MG


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

here ya go...
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...13390


----------

